# Killing A Bobcat



## capnjoe

The stinking bobcat struck again. This time in front of my boys, It nabbed our favorite chicken "Pecky Sue" and was in the process of pummeling another Buff Orp, That greedy cat was trying to take two of my girls! By the time I got there it was high tailing it into the woods leaving nothing but a pile of feathers. And I left my shooter in the house! When Noah got there with my bow it was too far gone.
I'm not dumb enough to think a marble flung from a pickle fork would kill that cat, but would a 3/8 or 7/16 do the trick from, say, a Hays' "Sniper?" I can hit it in the head, no doubt, but will it kill it? I'll snare it and shoot it if not. But I will not abide another stolen chicken. What say ye?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I have very serious doubts you could kill a Bobcat with a slingshot and certainly not with 3/8 steel. Either shoot it with a centerfire rifle or shotgun, or trap it. Check local law first, of course.


----------



## Thornbottom

A head shot with a .22 long rifle out to 50 yards should do the trick. Gotta be a well placed shot though because cats tough buggers!


----------



## capnjoe

I doubted it too, but having never killed anything larger than a rabbit with a slingshot, I figured this was the place to ask.
I guess I'll have to shoot it with my Henry lever-action .22. He'll be back!
I'm gonna take that pile of feathers he left, scatter them around his marking tree, hang a few in a bush and loop that meow meow around the leg with a snare.
My boys are super angry. I've never heard them talk about killing anything, but they want "revenge." I guess I do too.


----------



## jskeen

I agree, a predator that has fixated on domestic prey is a hazard, and should be eliminated in the most expeditious and efficient manner. Usually that involves a spotlight and a rifle in my experience, but your mileage may vary. In any case I would not waste time and opportunities trying to use a slingshot for a job that a firearm is best suited for.

But, as an aside, If you are going to kill it, and it's not worth eating (as most felines are, in my experience) you at least owe it the respect of skinning it and doing something productive with the hide. If you don't feel like doing it yourself, then there are probably plenty of taxidermists in the area that would be happy to take the carcass off your hands and either mount it or make a table topper out of it, especially if you contact them in advance to make the arrangements.

Too bad I'm not closer, or I would do it for you 

James


----------



## treefork

Do you have an animal control officer in your town?


----------



## capnjoe

Oh, it'll be utilized! Might have me a polecat hat before it's all said and done.Or a mount.. Only, I heard they were tasty..
It's fairly regular in visiting the yard, about every third day. I've taken to letting the chickens roam a bit before dark and their egg production went up, but not again until the deed is done.
I am not really an avid or regular hunter, nor do I enjoy killing, but if this cat turned on one of my kids because I did nothing.... I'd be unhappy to say the least. So, I gotta do it.
All that practice will finally come into play.


----------



## capnjoe

treefork said:


> Do you have an animal control officer in your town?


 Several. They advised me to do it myself. Same with the raccoons. They said freeze it and put it in the trash on Thursday morning. 
I have a big trap from Texas that I've used for raccoons, but I doubt this kitty will fitty. Some folks trap 'em and pitch 'em in the creek or a pond. They'll take a crap, so don't put 'em in the pool.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

capnjoe said:


> Oh, it'll be utilized! *Might have me a polecat hat* before it's all said and done.Or a mount.. Only, I heard they were tasty..
> It's fairly regular in visiting the yard, about every third day. I've taken to letting the chickens roam a bit before dark and their egg production went up, but not again until the deed is done.
> I am not really an avid or regular hunter, nor do I enjoy killing, but if this cat turned on one of my kids because I did nothing.... I'd be unhappy to say the least. So, I gotta do it.
> All that practice will finally come into play.


Just so we all know for sure what you are describing, is it a Lynx (Bobcat) or a Skunk (Polecat)?


----------



## capnjoe

We call them all sort of things down here, Henry. It's a bobcat. Lynx Rufus or some such thing. We call them polecats if they're stretched out and tacked to one.
I intend to make that happen. Reluctantly.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

capnjoe said:


> We call them all sort of things down here, Henry. It's a bobcat. Lynx Rufus or some such thing. We call them polecats if they're stretched out and tacked to one.
> I intend to make that happen. Reluctantly.


I know that regional names can vary. In East Texas, a Polecat is a Skunk, or a politician.


----------



## capnjoe

I heard the term used for weasels too. But , the politician thing, now that holds a lot of water.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Yeah I would say just shoot him with a rifle or a shotgun.. I know that would be my choice if I were back in FLA where my firearms are...

just saying









LGD


----------



## capnjoe

Listen to this angry critter.





I might relocate the putty tat. These folks said they did. But I'd have to pay the city to do it. I think it's like 80 bucks, plus the three chickens. Well, four if I want to trap it on the first go 'round.

That's the exact trap I have currently.


----------



## jskeen

capnjoe said:


> But I'd have to pay the city to do it. I think it's like 80 bucks, plus the three chickens. Well, four if I want to trap it on the first go 'round.


A 22 round is much cheaper, like about $.08 vs $80.00 and you get a nice furry tablecloth or headrest cover out of it


----------



## Charles

I had problems with feral housecats on my farm ... they regularly killed chickens and even went after new born lambs. My farm was on a river, and all sorts of critters ran the river valley. If I found chicken remains, I made a blind cubby using the remains as bait, and used a Connebear trap:

http://www.cabelas.ca/store/?section=1190&section2=1326&section3=1505

Cats are very tough. I have found them alive in the Connebear and had to dispatch them myself. I preferred to shoot them with a .22 hornet if I could spot them ... it was a reliable weapon, but unless shot in the head, the cat would always run 50 to 100 yards.

A bobcat or a lynx is much too tough for a slingshot. Trap them and then shoot them. Just my opinion ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial

im just remembering a previous post of yours elsewhere , does this mean youll stop throwing eggs into the forest ?


----------



## Charles

Imperial said:


> im just remembering a previous post of yours elsewhere , does this mean youll stop throwing eggs into the forest ?


Sorry ... if that is a reference to me, I remain mystified ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## jskeen

Charles said:


> im just remembering a previous post of yours elsewhere , does this mean youll stop throwing eggs into the forest ?


Sorry ... if that is a reference to me, I remain mystified ....

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]

Hey Charles  Not you, one of joe's earlier posts here
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17771-cracked-eggs/


----------



## WILD BILL

Yes, Bobcats can be eaten and are enjoyed by quite a few people. There are several links in the "Predator Hunting" world that does give recipes.

Here is just link that you might want to take a look at

http://www.predatorwild.com/topic/1573-bobcat-recipe/

Enjoy!

Bill


----------



## LVO

Green Chile and Bobcat burritos! mmmmm..
Cap'n, I would do like jskeen said, try to find taxidermist nearby, trap it, either kill it yourself or have the taxidermist come get it "fresh on the hoof" 
-Larry


----------



## capnjoe

Imperial said:


> im just remembering a previous post of yours elsewhere , does this mean youll stop throwing eggs into the forest ?


 What else am I supposed to do with them? I'm not walking back into the house with a cracked and leaking egg! I'll get yelled at by Ma!
No, I won't do that again. I'll put them in the trash can outside.

I intend to trap it. My wife wants me to then build an 8ft fence to enclose the chickens. "With some razor wire!" she said.


----------



## WILD BILL

capnjoe said:


> im just remembering a previous post of yours elsewhere , does this mean youll stop throwing eggs into the forest ?


 What else am I supposed to do with them? I'm not walking back into the house with a cracked and leaking egg! I'll get yelled at by Ma!
No, I won't do that again. I'll put them in the trash can outside.

I intend to trap it. My wife wants me to then build an 8ft fence to enclose the chickens. "With some razor wire!" she said.
[/quote]

Why don't you use a small solar charged electric fence charger to deter the cats. You can be quite creative with electric.A couple of "Jolt Pads" placed in good areas work well. The fence charger works good and is safe.

I once read of a guy that was having problems with critters in his trash and made a "Jolt pad" around the cans. The only problem with his plan was that he hooked it up straight to 120 volts from a cord to his garage. When he woke up to no power, he found his neighbors "fried dog" on the pad. and breakers blown, wires melted.

The cracked and rotten eggs aren't what is attracting the cats.

Raccoons/Coyotes keep my chickens thinned out.

Bill


----------



## capnjoe

I've considered electricity, Bill. I am sure it would work for the raccoons, but the bobcat snatches them from the yard as they roam free. The eggs might attract raccoons....
Either way, I have a buffet table in my yard and everybody want a little bite. Hawks, owls, bald eagles, fire ants, coy dogs, bobbcats, 'possums, and raccoons. All of 'em!
I think a fence (possibly electrified) is the best bet for man and beast alike. I hear they make good neighbors..


----------



## Acedoc

a .22 lr is more than enough for them beasts !


----------



## AJhunt

trap it then blast it with a shotgun or rifle thats what i would do


----------



## WILD BILL

AJhunt said:


> trap it then blast it with a shotgun or rifle thats what i would do


The tanned hide from a wild cat is real nice. I had a piece of one left from another project and made Eugene a winter vest. It is all sewn together with synthetic sinew. I have lined several pair of moccasins (very comfy and warm). BLASTING the critter won't yield much hide.

Personally, and it has become that for you, I would first research "brain tanning" and Bob Cat recipes, then I would cage trap it and bust it in the head with a 50 cal lead ball at about three foot (put you safety glasses on.) twice if you need to.Skin it and do what is necessary. It will be rewarding and you'll end up with a nice trophy. Probably not worth a good Laying Hen.

A cage trap is easy to make. Bait it but don't set until it has stolen the bait at least three times. Set it on the fourth time and get ready for a real fun time.

Eugene said that it kept him very warm.

Bill


----------



## capnjoe

That's AWESOME, Bill. I almost choked on my goldfish and p-nut butter. I was thinking... now who is this Eugene fella??? I scrolled and wham, there was Eugene in his toasty meowmeow vest. This is a big cat too.


----------



## Btoon84

Eugene looks awesome in his bobcat vest! Joe, you go get ya that cat!


----------



## mrpaint

If you already know its feeding times (wich tend to be consistent), I would find it most gratifying to shoot in while still 'free'.... trapping and shooting, while effective, is no more than shooting fish in a barrel. I personally would crack a window and keep an eye out (assuming its hunting at night), and take it with at least a 22 magnum, however like charles said 22 hornet is a great round.... If you got something in 223 laying around, it maybe be overkill but just shoot it in the dome and then the rest of the hide is still good. If you got anything more than a 22lr making a headshot at any kind of distance under 100 yards shouldnt be too challenging, assuming you have optics and maybe a spotlight that one of your boys can be on. Best of luck to you... personally when I see any around here, I put a broadhead in them from my longbow, I lost count of the number I have taken from my front yard at this point.


----------



## capnjoe

mrpaint said:


> If you already know its feeding times (wich tend to be consistent), I would find it most gratifying to shoot in while still 'free'.... trapping and shooting, while effective, is no more than shooting fish in a barrel. I personally would crack a window and keep an eye out (assuming its hunting at night), and take it with at least a 22 magnum, however like charles said 22 hornet is a great round.... If you got something in 223 laying around, it maybe be overkill but just shoot it in the dome and then the rest of the hide is still good. If you got anything more than a 22lr making a headshot at any kind of distance under 100 yards shouldnt be too challenging, assuming you have optics and maybe a spotlight that one of your boys can be on. Best of luck to you... personally when I see any around here, I put a broadhead in them from my longbow, I lost count of the number I have taken from my front yard at this point.


 Funny, I put a couple of Muzzy's on and have them with my Montana right by the side door. The rifle too. But I did think a bow shot would be more sportsman-like. This cat never sits still for very long. Plus, it skirts the yard using the weeds and grasses for cover, rarely giving me a clear shot. I believe a CCI will get it done, though.


----------



## Charles

mrpaint said:


> I would find it most gratifying to shoot in while still 'free'.... trapping and shooting, while effective, is no more than shooting fish in a barrel.


I fully understand and respect your point of view, but when a beast is killing my livestock, my primary concern is to be effective ... if I am keeping animals, I have an obligation to protect them from wild creatures. Of course others may feel a bit different about it, and that is fair enough ... each has to decide for him/herself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## WILD BILL

Charles said:


> I would find it most gratifying to shoot in while still 'free'.... trapping and shooting, while effective, is no more than shooting fish in a barrel.


I fully understand and respect your point of view, but when a beast is killing my livestock, my primary concern is to be effective ... if I am keeping animals, I have an obligation to protect them from wild creatures. Of course others may feel a bit different about it, and that is fair enough ... each has to decide for him/herself.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]









No disrespect to the feline, but a killer is a killer. I am a sportsman also but it sounds like it is going to be hard to catch him out in the open for a quick "humane" kill.

Bill


----------



## reecemurg

forget guns !








go get yourself a jörg sprave slingshot cannon !!!!!!!


----------



## Berkshire bred

reecemurg said:


> forget guns !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go get yourself a jörg sprave slingshot cannon !!!!!!!


i like the idea, but for practicality just shoot it with a rifle, it would not be fair to try and take it with a slingshot.


----------



## mrpaint

I guess charles is right, it is killing your livestock... take it in whatever manner is most effective for you =]


----------



## Smashtoad

Capn...considering that I make snakeskin bracelets, many of which I buy from people who have raised them from babies, I can make a good case that I'm not a greenie enviro freak...right?

That being said, that's an awful neat animal. Any chance a good 200fps shot in the ass would make him wary of your place?

If not, kill the sob.


----------



## capnjoe

I don't know. I learned yesterday that it's probably a female. My neighbor said she saw a baby in the bushes next to her house. Four houses away from mine.
That would account for her temerity. I haven't heard of a cat bounding out into the open in front of humans to take a bird. Much less try to take two birds at once.
I'll shoot it if I get the chance, but I might just unload 18 rds from my Walther CP99 first. If she's dumb enough to come back after that, well, I guess I'll have to get her with the Henry.

I do not WANT to kill this animal. It was amazing to watch her kill my chickens. But them chickens is mine!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

_I had one of them living in a hollow tree on the empty lot next to me on the edge of town when I first moved to Kerrville. -- Tex_


----------



## WILD BILL

capnjoe said:


> I don't know. I learned yesterday that it's probably a female. My neighbor said she saw a baby in the bushes next to her house. Four houses away from mine.
> That would account for her temerity. I haven't heard of a cat bounding out into the open in front of humans to take a bird. Much less try to take two birds at once.
> I'll shoot it if I get the chance, but I might just unload 18 rds from my Walther CP99 first. If she's dumb enough to come back after that, well, I guess I'll have to get her with the Henry.
> 
> I do not WANT to kill this animal. It was amazing to watch her kill my chickens. But them chickens is mine!


I would say at this point, that there are kittens involved, why don't you contact authorities (Zoo, Wildlife,etc). With kittens(family) Wildlife Scientists would love to catch a family of Bob cats. She is going to be much easier to catch as she is just trying to feed her family as the rest of is.


----------



## capnjoe

I tried, Bill. They can do nothing for me. And I talked to another Fish and Game officer who informed me that the person who told me to shoot it was "an idiot."
No such authority exists. I am neither allowed to shoot it or trap it without the proper permits, which don't exist.
I can hunt it come December with a hunting license, but it might get all my chickens by then. My hands are tied and the chickens will remain locked in their coop.


----------



## WILD BILL

She will be easier to catch if she has kittens, if you catch her,you'll be able catch them quite easy. You could call "Billy The Exterminator" lol


----------



## capnjoe

He anything like the Ghostbusters? At this point, man, it's a live and let live situation... A fence is about my only recourse.


----------



## Imperial

similarities are just too similar - 


















fo shizzle !


----------



## capnjoe

Word!
Rollin' wit da Dog Pound.


----------



## WILD BILL

Too funny!


----------



## rockslinger

Heres one that got hit by a car ahead of me, not a mark on him. couldn't let him go to waste, picked him up
and had him mounted. Of course he didn't kill my chickens. lol... I don't have any.


----------



## capnjoe

That's tempting....
That a peccary?


----------



## rockslinger

Yep, .223 in my thompson contender 14" barrel.


----------



## capnjoe

Love those shorties. I don't have the permit for one, though.

I ate some peccary once. Fine table fare! It was mojo'd marinated and bbq sauce basted with a broom on a big smoker.


----------



## shot in the foot

cage it and shoot it with a gun, quick and clean, wouldnt shoot out bigger than a rabbit with a slingshot,


----------



## NaturalFork

There are youtube videos of people dropping bobcats and foxes with .177 pellet guns. And I mean they dropped instantly.


----------



## shot in the foot

NaturalFork said:


> There are youtube videos of people dropping bobcats and foxes with .177 pellet guns. And I mean they dropped instantly.


my falcon can power up to 26lb but i wouldnt dream of shooting a fox with it, ive trapped foxes with 22 bullets in them,


----------



## All Buns Glazing

jskeen said:


> I agree, a predator that has fixated on domestic prey is a hazard, and should be eliminated in the most expeditious and efficient manner.


----------



## Charles

NaturalFork said:


> There are youtube videos of people dropping bobcats and foxes with .177 pellet guns. And I mean they dropped instantly.


Links???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

call a professional


----------



## Kipken

Capn, I feel your delima... I am an avid hunter, but I respect preditors so much I'd never hunt one... In your case its not hunting its protecting your family and pets ( if you name them they are pets) hahaha... I used to have a magic show and had several doves, I had them in a cage on the patio one day getting some sun and a stray cat killed one, I watched it happen before I could get to it... I was so angry I grabbed the cat got in my car and my intent was to throw it from the car at a very high speed on the interstate.. Cruel I know, but I was so angry I was in tears... on the way to the interstate the **** thing crawled in my lap and started purring... I got so ashamed of my intentions, I turned the car around and brought the cat back home I adopted it kept it away from my other doves and it became a loving pet...now thats nothing like the situation you are in, but come this December you might consider trying to catch her and her kittens and relocating them yourself, she is after all just trying to feed her family... But what ever you do you are justified in your decision...
Kip


----------



## capnjoe

I appreciate that, Kip. She was magnificent looking in that flurry of feathers.... I wouldn't have a clue about relocation and I wouldn't want to dump her and her babe into another's territory.
I'm waiting on a friend to help with a fenced enclosure. We'll all be happier when she can't get at our chickens.

Joe


----------



## Kipken

Fantastic....
Kip


----------



## mrpaint

capnjoe said:


> Yep, .223 in my thompson contender 14" barrel.


did you take it in arizona? i know a peccary and a javelina are the same thing, but in arizona we call them javelina.... I have heard though that we are starting to see some feral pigs coming in from new mexico.


----------



## mrpaint

NaturalFork said:


> There are youtube videos of people dropping bobcats and foxes with .177 pellet guns. And I mean they dropped instantly.


Naturalfork is right, I just spent some time browsing youtube and found several videos that fit this category.... just search 'airgun coyote / hog hunting' and there is a plethora of videos.


----------



## Charles

mrpaint said:


> There are youtube videos of people dropping bobcats and foxes with .177 pellet guns. And I mean they dropped instantly.


Naturalfork is right, I just spent some time browsing youtube and found several videos that fit this category.... just search 'airgun coyote / hog hunting' and there is a plethora of videos.
[/quote]

I would like to see your links. All the ones I found for coyote hunting use larger bore air rifles, with considerably more foot pounds of energy than you can get from .177 pellet guns. Similarly, I did not find any hog hunting videos for .177 air rifles. All the hog hunting videos I saw used large bore air rifles.

I did find one fox hunting video using a .177 air rifle, and I think it illustrates why such a gun should not be used ... mainly, one sequence at the front shows a fox being wounded and running off. The only kill seemed to take about 4 shots. That is not my idea of the way to go about it.






I found one fellow who claimed to kill a coyote with a .177 air rifle. He said he released the coyote from a trap, the coyote ran off a ways, and then turned and came back at him, so he shot it in the head.

I am not saying there are no such videos ... just that I cannot find them. Frankly, I think getting a clean, humane kill of something as large as a coyote with a .177 air rifle would be a pretty rare event. And I doubt that a .177 air rifle can penetrate the hide and skull of a wild pig.

A lot of larger game (deer, moose, even polar bear) has been taken with a .22 rimfire. But probably more game has been wounded and escaped with that little cartridge than any other. In just the right circumstances, it can be done ... but it is not very advisable.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mrpaint

here is one of a coyote taken with a benjamin marauder, no it isnt .177 but i still dont consider .25 a big bore air rifle, and you will notice it drops on the first shot, the follow ups are for good measure. 




here is a hog taken with another .25






here is a hog taken with .177


----------



## rockslinger

That's pretty amazing!
We don't want to hijack though.Wondering what the status of the Bobcat is?


----------



## pop shot

The bobcat's still full.


----------



## capnjoe

rockslinger said:


> That's pretty amazing!
> We don't want to hijack though.Wondering what the status of the Bobcat is?


 I'm enjoying the ride! Hijack away.

I haven't seen the kitty in a few days. Pop might be right. Pecky Sue was my biggest barred rock.
I have my Henry by the door, but this cat is like a shadow. It lives in a neighborhood... I'd hide too.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the link to the hog shot ... very surprising, indeed. I would say that guy was really pushing the envelope.

That hog was taken with a very special .177 air rifle, with a muzzle velocity of 1600 fps. The .22 long rifle has a muzzle velocity of 1200 for normal cartridges and about 1400 for high velocity rounds. Of course the .177 pellet only weighs somewhere between 8 and 14 grains, depending on the brand, while the normal .22 is 40 grains and the high velocity round is about 30 grains. I have slaughtered hogs by shooting them between the eyes with a .22; but I sure would not go hog hunting with one.

The .25 caliber pellet weighs 2 to 3 times what the .177 pellet weighs, depending on the brand, and retains velocity down range much better. So it delivers much greater energy to the target. The difference in slingshot terms is sort of like that between shooting something with 3/8 inch steel and .50 lead. The energy difference between .25 caliber air rifles and .177 air rifles is quite significant.

Certainly in British Columbia it is not legal to hunt larger game with a .177 pellet gun, simply because they do not pack enough energy.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## mrpaint

Im pretty sure in most places it isnt legal to hunt large game with a .177 Charles, but that doesnt stop people. We never said anything about velocities though, just caliber, so that video of the pig dropping fits the requirements imo. And on a side note, that rifle only shoots 1600 fps if you are using gamo raptor pellets, which are terrible for hunting because they are so light, and actually pretty terrible in general. I would put money down that the guy was using a regular lead domed hollowpoint pellet, maybe a ballistic tip one, but not a raptor.


----------



## mrpaint

On a side note though, this guy is obviously sponsored by Gamo, probably a PH, and who knows what kind of tweaking the gun has had done to it by gamo. Either way though I still think its pretty impressive that he took a hog with it in one shot nonetheless. Not trying to argue with you Charles, just wanted to show you that it is do-able, has been done, and there is video of it.

Cheers, 
mrpaint


----------



## Charles

No argument at all ... glad you found the link. If nothing else, maybe it will encourage folks to be a bit more careful with air rifles.

I have a vision of all these red neck yahoos heading out into the bush with their .177s expecting to bring home the bacon!!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## capnjoe

Hey ma! Look what I done got!


----------



## WILD BILL

I sure wished that I lived close, We would build a big "Rabbit Gum" and catch her and her baby and relocate. I have caught all sorts of critters in trap like this. A NC Bobcat was one of the critters

My Dad retired from a mining operation and We had access to old crusher screens. A little welding and Wala!

Tactical Bacon for bait???







Just might work

Bill


----------



## Semper Rogue

No, I would not recommend a slingshot for the bobcat. Them things are MEAN and when wounded MEANER. Unless you got time to heal and box of band-aids leave the slingshot in the house. I trapped for a living at one time and never had one that was docile and wanted a good petting. If it did I bet its fingers were crossed. Mean things.

At any rate. .22 LR (minimum caliber, go higher if you go it) with a good quality hollowpoint in the lungs will do it. I'd forget the headshot. Unless of course you know what you can do.

Since I'm also a trapper, I'd probably go that route. Snares work but I'm partial to buried steel. Either one requires some prep activity, I'm sure a quick run through google will get all the info you need to prep traps. Sometimes alot of work especially if you don't have the tools on hand.

I'm coming over to snares slowly but with the right application they work. Alright you wrangled a story out of me..

I was visting the wife's folks in a nice southwestern town and we were way out in the hills with a great view of the desert. My in-law's had these three small dogs, each uglier than the next but they were precious to the homeowners. I nodded at them and they shook and shivered their way into female laps on the other side of their lounge. As we sipped cold Mexican beer, a young Coyote jumped up on the low wall and stared with big yeller eyes at the dogs, forget us - it wanted the dogs. Lots of screaming and thrown expensive bottles ensued and the Coyote beat retreat.

The lady of house, lips trembling and outraged that the "city" would not take care of the Coyote "problem" let big tears drop and everybody felt bad. Except me of course, Coyote has a right to eat and they moved into its neighborhood, not vice versa. I wouldn't dare say that fearing my lovely bride would be happy to slap a lock on me. Nope. However my bride sweetly comforted the LOH and offered my services. I immediately got up to take care of it - my mind made up on the expensive rifle required when she stopped me and told me to fix the problem with what was available. **** that mind reading capability!

With the help of the LOH's current boyfriend, I made a few snares out of odds and ends in their landscaping shake. ****,I could've welded me a cage with the toys they had. Since the Coyote equated food with the wall, I placed a snare in a strategic spot. We adjourned to the dining room and great ribeyes, when one of said dogs wandered into my leg and licked it. I kicked out. Sorry it is my nature to kick anything that licks me unless I otherwise know about it first!! The dog whined and welped and if there was ever an Oscar for bad acting that dog got it. A big male Coyote came to the screams and hit the snare, realizing it it bailed back over the wall just as quick EXCEPT the snare wire stopped it cold. All of us stared at that wire wiggling back and worth then grow still. One very dead Coyote on the other end but I didn't tell them that. I returned to my ribeye and the conversation picked up.


----------



## Winnie

I have taken a coyote with a .17HMR. It was about three years ago. A buddy had one harassing his dog, luring it into the woods. He also had a couple of young girls (2 and 4) and when the coyote started to come into the yard he got worried.

I shot it with a .17HMR Volquartsen. It is a real tack-driver. I shot it in the eye and it instantaneously turned its brain to mush. It was dead while still on its feet.

I was able to be a bit more scientific about it using a ghillie suit and predator calls.

I wouldn't recommend the .17HMR on a coyote or bobcat unless you are real certain of a head shot. A .17 to the body would kill it but not humanely.


----------



## capnjoe

My bad, y'all. I popped it months ago in October. Got it with a Velocitor and my Henry lever action.


----------



## Winnie

Sorry, I didn't notice the dates. My bad.


----------



## JetBlack

22lr velocitor cci if you can find them.i've killed many yotes with them


----------



## JetBlack

Wow Joe just read your post ,glad the cci ammo worked, don't sleep on 22lr!


----------



## Susi

I'm with shooting the bugger with a firearm. Place a chicken with leg tied to a cord where you can sit and stake it out. Don't be seen. When the cat strikes, strike the cat. If you shoot the chicken AND the cat, in all the flurry and confusion, you've got a chicken supper plus a nice hide...as morbid as that sounds. Chinese eat cat and I talked to a friend who ate it in Asia, said it was good and very costly. They eat it in France too. So at least try roasting it, if you don't like it your dog will...a win-win, eh? LOL If you're not too near population, forget the game warden, get the cat.


----------



## wll

I have lots of powerful air rifles, but a .22 bolt action is simple and can be your best friend. Sub Sonics in the head at close range will knock that "yote" out for sure !

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Bob cat is good to eat taste a lot like rabbit.


----------



## romanljc

I never seen one in the wild and just for that reason would not kill one even if I could 
. You never see them very elusive animal..


----------



## Slingshot Silas

.22 hollow point to the head.

Just like flipping a switch.


----------



## krayero

In case someone wants to protect chickens (or just about anything) the human way, instead killing and eating an endangered species.. which are my favorite animals too, thus the harsh voice: https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=ultrasonic+deterrent+for+cats&&adid=22222222224393669891&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=c&wl3=74904299734987&wl4=kwd-74904378178463:loc-88&wl5=1619&wl6=&wl7=&wl14=cat%20repeller%20ultrasonic&veh=sem&msclkid=43ad46c54a9518b2c94e182cb37a856f

From my end, killing and eating a bobcat would be just like doing the same with a house cat, dog or anything:/

And it;s not even far from truth, if you look at some videos, e.g.:


----------



## robbo

we dont have nothing like that in Australia, but if we did i would be more worried about the kids mate thats a tom cat on steroids shoot it you can allways get more chickens kids are too precious to be malled .


----------



## Quercusuber

krayero said:


> In case someone wants to protect chickens (or just about anything) the human way, instead killing and eating an endangered species.. which are my favorite animals too, thus the harsh voice: https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=ultrasonic+deterrent+for+cats&&adid=22222222224393669891&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=c&wl3=74904299734987&wl4=kwd-74904378178463:loc-88&wl5=1619&wl6=&wl7=&wl14=cat%20repeller%20ultrasonic&veh=sem&msclkid=43ad46c54a9518b2c94e182cb37a856f
> 
> From my end, killing and eating a bobcat would be just like doing the same with a house cat, dog or anything:/
> 
> And it;s not even far from truth, if you look at some videos, e.g.:


Awesome video!!!!!

I like bobcats and cougar too 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BushpotChef

Thornbottom said:


> A head shot with a .22 long rifle out to 50 yards should do the trick. Gotta be a well placed shot though because cats tough buggers!


Gotta say I fully agree. I send nails with my .22LR I know there's better tools for the job but I (without bragging) dont miss my mark from 45-55 yards. Beyond that its the .17HMR and I have zero doubt of what that would do to a bobcat s temple.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Browning T bolt.22 
Savage .17 HMR

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------

